# Plz Help OBS Wont open (mac)



## Cody Briley (May 13, 2016)

Hello! I just got OBS on my iMac and it seemed pretty good when I opened it up. But today I closed it and opened it up again and now it keeps saying it's not responding and unexpectedly quits.PLZ HELP


----------



## amsyar ZeRo (May 13, 2016)

@Cody Briley Welcome!Please post a log file(shown here)so that we can help.


----------



## Geeee (May 18, 2016)

same thing happened to me.

However, it crashes constantly and wont even OPEN. crashes before that.

How do I get a log in  this case.

I Have some info, but i'm not 100% sure if this is the log: 
http://pastebin.com/EQ5712hs


----------



## Edawrd_Rickford (May 22, 2016)

I continually download OBS but then can't open it. It doesn't even say quit unexpectedly. Just doesn't open


----------



## amsyar ZeRo (May 23, 2016)

@Edawrd_Rickford @Geeee Try deleting OBS using this way(post #16) and install it back.


----------

